# What is the best capture card? (under $100)



## yz80racer2002 (Feb 17, 2002)

please help me on this one. im trying to capture supercross races on my comp so people in other countries can veiw the races. I have $100 and i wanted a video capture card with good resolution, and quality. dont worry i have plenty of hard drive and plenty and speed.(it can be internal card or external)need audio too. thanks alot, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Hauppauge is supposed to make good capture cards. You should be able to pick one up for under $100. You can search through pricewatch for some good prices.


----------

